# Getting rid of my TV how do I deal with inspectors.



## UptheDeise (13 Jun 2009)

Hi all,

For the last few months I have completedly gone off TV. I can't remember the last time I turned it on. So therefore I'm going to get rid of it. I have plenty of other activities to keep me occuppied. Like excercising, finding a job and of course browsing AAM. 

Anyways, I was talking to a friend of mine and he pointed out that I will still get regular visits from the TV inspector and he will demand access to my home. If I refuse him access, he'll come back with a warrant and the Garda who will kick my door down if I refuse to let them in. 

Is my friend correct or was he winding me up? If he is telling me the truth how do I deal with the TV inspector as I am a very private person and don't want anyone snooping around my home?

Thanks,

UptheDeise


----------



## ajapale (13 Jun 2009)

Moved from MNFQ's to  Phones, DVDs, TVs, Audio/Visual which is (for historical reasons) where tv licence (tv tax) issues are discussed.


----------



## UptheDeise (13 Jun 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## dem_syhp (13 Jun 2009)

There's a form to sign if you don't have a license to say you don't have one.  Do this from the offset - I think it's on the back of your existing license - or call them, look up their web page and they'll send you out the form.  

They do say that anyone without a TV WILL get a visit from them to check.  I know of one person that they came with a garda in hand - even though individual just invited them in (I suppose gives extra weight if the person refuses - and I assume that he has a warrant).  

Though in this case, they just looked in - they're not searching through cupboards for one you've hidden away.  Mind you, they haven't called to me yet - but they'll be welcomed in with both hands, no TV near the place.


----------



## UptheDeise (13 Jun 2009)

dem_syhp said:


> There's a form to sign if you don't have a license to say you don't have one. Do this from the offset - I think it's on the back of your existing license - or call them, look up their web page and they'll send you out the form.
> 
> They do say that anyone without a TV WILL get a visit from them to check. I know of one person that they came with a garda in hand - even though individual just invited them in (I suppose gives extra weight if the person refuses - and I assume that he has a warrant).
> 
> Though in this case, they just looked in - they're not searching through cupboards for one you've hidden away. Mind you, they haven't called to me yet - but they'll be welcomed in with both hands, no TV near the place.


 

Fair enough about signing the form. If I do this will they leave me alone? Or will they still insist on checking my home. I don't care who they are, they are not coming into my home.

BTW, isn't the Garda there just to keep the peace and not actually enforce the search warrant?


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jun 2009)

To get a search warrant the inspector would need proof you have a tv in the house, eg he could see a tv thru a open window or he could hear Eastenders blaring in the background. Without that it would be impossible to convince a judge to issue a warrant.
A hunch would not be enough.


----------



## nolo77 (13 Jun 2009)

Just a thought, if you don't have a TV licence, are you still allowed to have a radio in the house?


----------



## mathepac (13 Jun 2009)

bond-007 said:


> To get a search warrant the inspector would need proof you have a tv in the house ...



No a TV aerial, set-top box or satellite dish is enough even if not connected to a TV.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jun 2009)

Might be grounds for a warrant but those items on their own would be insufficient for a conviction. 
Those items can be used to receive radio lawfully without a licence.


----------



## mathepac (13 Jun 2009)

bond-007 said:


> ...  those items on their own would be insufficient for a conviction..


Incorrect according to [broken link removed]  
"... If your household, business or institution *possesses a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signa*l, you are required by law to have a television licence. Even if the television or other equipment is broken and currently unable to receive a signal, it is regarded as capable of being repaired so it can receive a signal and you must hold a licence for it. ... 
You do not require a television licence to watch television on your computer or mobile phone. However, you do require a licence if the computer is used together with any other apparatus to receive a signal..."

Bolding is mine.


----------



## UptheDeise (13 Jun 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Might be grounds for a warrant but those items on their own would be insufficient for a conviction.
> Those items can be used to receive radio lawfully without a licence.


 

I think what mathepac is saying is that the inspector would tell the judge that he saw a TV aerial on the roof and a satellite dish on the wall of the house so the judge would probably grant him a warrant. 

I don't have any of those things but I've just being talking to my friend and he told me that the TV inspector will lie to the judge and get the warrant anyway. He also told me that the Garda would be only to happy to kick my door down or use reasonable force as they call it.

Do these TV inspectors get a commission for searching houses, surely not?

Update: Re reading that I'm assuming that Mathepac is suggestion that I allowed the inspector into my home in the first place. The only way I can get convicted is if I have a TV. Remember the TV license is not about having the paraphernalia associated with a TV but the fact that you have a TV whether it is connected to a satellite or cable it doesn't matter.

Once you have a TV you have to pay for a license, even if you're only using your TV for game playing.


----------



## Pique318 (16 Jun 2009)

I seem to remember something about internet connections/PCs being brought under the legislation to require a 'TV' licence.

Dunno if it's happened yet though.

How that'll work with 3G mobile phones is anyones guess....


----------



## bond-007 (16 Jun 2009)

It will take a few test cases in the courts to sort out those issues.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Jun 2009)

I would just contact them and tell them you are doing away with your TV


----------



## Latrade (16 Jun 2009)

Pique318 said:


> I seem to remember something about internet connections/PCs being brought under the legislation to require a 'TV' licence.
> 
> Dunno if it's happened yet though.
> 
> How that'll work with 3G mobile phones is anyones guess....


 
It hasn't and probably wont last I heard. It's less down to the "equipment capable of receiving" and the last part "any television signal". I think in the UK it's related to a live broadcast too (or the recording of a live braodcast), not sure how this relates to the Irish requirements.  Downloaded, streamed or watched on dvd are not broadcasts and you do not need a licence unless you receive the signal through your computer or it is set up to receive the signal.


----------



## clownie (16 Jun 2009)

We don't have a tv and have no aerial on our roof and no cable in our area. The TV inspector calls to the house once a year and asks us if we have got a tv in the last year -to which the reply is always no. The inspector changed a few years ago and he asked if he could come in. We did not have a problem with this and showed him around, we saw his id before doing so. He has never asked to come in since.


----------



## BeanPole (19 Jun 2009)

My brudder in the UK watches the shows he wants on iPlayer, quite legally without a licence. As long as its not a live broadcast, under UK law, you don't need a licence if you don't have a telly.

Don't think much of Inda Kinny, but he was right on this one:
http://www.independent.ie/national-news/licence-fee-system-should-be-scrapped-1219898.html


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Jun 2009)

Lots of people now use a PC monitor to watch movies and web content. 

They'd have no equipment able to receive a television signal.


----------



## MandaC (20 Jun 2009)

Best option would be to ring An Post and get them to send you out a Statutory Declaration. It is a Statutory Declaration under the wireless and telegraphy Act, or something like that.  I had one before, but just cant find it now.

Post them back the original, but keep one for yourself.  I have never known of an inspector to come back with the Gardai.


----------



## Chocks away (20 Jun 2009)

The OP is getting upset over something that may never happen. If they knock on your door invite them in. End of story.  Why worry?


----------

